# Muzzleloader Kills, 2013



## dadsbuckshot

Lets see your kills for 2013...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smokey of any type.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures and reading the stories. Have a great year everyone.


----------



## snook24

I got two does late season on wma which have been good eatin! Thanks to all who have helped me with my new gun and loads


----------



## snook24

Other doe


----------



## snook24

The stories. Both I walked a LONG way for, but with all the pressure I knew I needed to be by a thicket. So I'd walk until I found just that. First was shot by a very thick thicket and a creek crossing. Second was by a big palmetto thicket both ran less than 50 yards and left good blood trails. Something I'm not use to with the PB. New load is 100 gr of bh209 and 300 grain hornady sst. Shooting a cva optima


----------



## deathfromabove83

Looking forward to adding to this thread!


----------



## deathfromabove83

w.m.a hog 3-29-13,cva wolf/100gr bh209 240gr hornady xtp/mag sabot


----------



## snook24

Nice Pig! Im about ready to start going after them again


----------



## snook24

Got some piggies


----------



## snook24

Pig 2


----------



## Southern Hunter

Kansas 9/17, CVA optima 100 grains White Hots with 250 Hornady  250 grain SST


----------



## deast1988

Opening eve, GA 61yds 325gr A frame 100grs 777 drt


----------



## snook24

*Opening morning doe*

Got a nice doe with the old renagade Saturday morning


----------



## FMBear

My brother and I both got some does for the freezer this weekend!  I got mine Saturday afternoon and Joe got his this morning.  Hunting the acorns is the ticket right now.


----------



## spraynbuckshot

7:50 am opening morning Calhoun County.  Sitting in a make shift ground blind she appeared at 31 yards.  Neck shot and she dropped in her tracks.


----------



## ReelAffair

[/URL][/IMG]Shot on Sunday, TC Encore 50 cal shockwaves


----------



## Apex Predator

Saturday morning on my lease in Screven County!


----------



## Paulding Mark

Killed 2 Doe's Saturday Morning at 10:00am with a 50cal CVA Wolf!!


----------



## TJay

Shot this one on Monday with the Omega.  Barnes TEZ on top of 92 grains BH209.


----------



## Bigsilver

Shot this one opening day Thompson center White Mtn Carbine 50 cal, Patched Round Ball!


----------



## nwgahunter

*Kentucky Early Muzzle Loader*

Saturday afternoon 10/19

CVA Apex
65 yards
100 Gr T7
240 Gr Dead Center


----------



## Okie Hog

Ft. Sill, OK
12 October, 2013

Distance:        About 35 yards
Gun:                .50 TC New Englander
Powder:          80 grains of 3F Goex Pinnacle
Cap:                Winchester magnum #11
Projo:              .490 patched round ball


----------



## snuffy

Piedmont NWR
54. Cal. Lyman Great Planes Hunter
90 gr. Goes ffg
535 Grain No Excusses bullet.

About 30 yards
10:25 ( I was leaving at 10:30 to met my daughter for lunch)


----------



## LanceColeman

Nice Job Snuffy! LOVE ya rifle


----------



## snuffy

Nice job yourself Lance.
Wish we could have hunted Piedmont together.


----------



## snook24

awesome deer guys!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

My dad shot this 5 point this morning on the last day of Tennessee muzzleloader season.


----------



## pse hunter

Got a doe this morning shooting a cva optima, 300 gr hornady xtp and 100 gr of BH209


----------



## futbolwest

*8 pointer from Barrow County*

50 Caliber CVA Wolf with 240 grain Hornady SST bullets taken at 5:15 today. Still chasing does!


----------



## james243

*Sambar*

I got a baby sambar hind at St. Vincent island whose mom was taken by a friend of another forum member on Saturday:



We shot about two seconds apart and didn't know the other was there.


----------



## Hunter1357

*Cohutta hog*

.45 caliber CVA Firebolt. 100 grain of powder , and 195 grain power belt arrow tip bullet . hog weighed 120 pounds. and when we was skinning him out we found the bullet in the other shoulder where it almost came out.


----------



## pse hunter

got another doe this morning, cva optima, 300 gr hornady xtp and 100 gr of BH209


----------



## pse hunter

got a coyote this morning shooting a cva optima, 300 gr hornady xtp and 100 gr of BH209


----------



## pse hunter

Got another coyote this morning
shooting a cva optima, 300 gr hornady xtp and 100 gr of BH209


----------



## The Original Rooster

Very nice!


----------



## jonboyb

Wasn't passing this one up with a smokepole early in season after missing a shot at a true trophy the previous week with a bow.  Laid off shooting several similar bucks waiting for a Meriwether monster to only end season with an empty buck tag  Oh well....maybe that means a jumbo next year  Nothing worth shooting ever came out with my flintlock either


----------



## Jim Thompson

11/24/2013

I forgot all about posting this in here.  This young fella was the first time I pulled the smoker out since 2010.  I shot him on a new farm we leased last year one county over from me on day 3 of the 3 day first gun season.

This was after a long and tough 45 or so days on the road.  I got back home and was starting to unwind.  All the others had gone back to GA.  I was really trying to talk myself out of going.  But ended up grabbing my gear and hauling butt to a tree.  

I killed him 5 minutes after getting settled  and at only 5 yards lol

The pic is a little off since I had to do a selfie the following morning


----------



## tcward

TC Pennsylvania Hunter with Green Mountain barrel.
240 Hornady XTP
90 grains of the real stuff


----------

